# cars with no foot-rest



## Jon B (May 22, 2017)

I just rode the Maple Leaf line and some cars had 15 rows per car with the foot rests and "calf-cushions." Other cars had 18 rows and now leg-rests. Is this a new style they're going to? I've never seen these before.


----------



## the_traveler (May 22, 2017)

I think the car(s) without the foot rests are Amfleet I and the car(s) with the foot rests are Amfleet II.

Amfleet I cars are primarily used on short distance routes, while Amfleet II cars are primarily used on long distance routes.


----------



## PVD (May 22, 2017)

Am 2 have larger windows and manual doors. The automatic doors make the A-1 more suitable for high platform corridor use, they are the mainstay of the NER and Empire corridor trains. A-1 are on regional and corridor, A-2 on Long distance, and a mix on day trains like the Maple Leaf, Adirondack, Pennsylvanian, and Plmetto


----------



## jis (May 22, 2017)

Amfleet Is also have vestibules and doors at both ends making them more suitable for quicker loading and unloading than Amfleet IIs


----------



## Triley (May 23, 2017)

The Maple Leaf always has both types of these cars.


----------

